# Chinese Orchestral Music



## Echoes (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi everyone

I love the sound of Chinese music (pentatonic) play by "classical" orchestra.

I recently discovered this piece on you tube and I love it.






Do you guys know any chinese composers that have composed for orchestra and their works (I also include movie scores) ?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Tan Dun's* Symphony of 1997 (in celebration of Hong Kong returning to Chinese rule from Britain's imperialism). It's very well written and performed. 
Here's a link here: 
-->http://www.amazon.com/Symphony-1997...9839604&sr=1-1&keywords=tan+dun+symphony+1997


----------



## Echoes (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You might want to explore the repertoire of Bright Sheng (several CD's issued, including Naxos). There is also the evergreen _Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto_ written in 1959 by two Chinese composers, Chen Gang and He Zhanhao.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd recommend some of the music by Xi-Lin Wang, especially his symphonies; and also Chan Pui-Fang who has written symphonies subtitled 'My Motherland' and 'Tsing-Mings Monument'.
If you like the Long March symphony, you might also enjoy the Great Wall symphony by Ming Chin-Du.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 21, 2014)

Well while looking for your pieces on you tube (not allways easy too find ^^ maybe i need to try with ideograms), I find this really nice piece


----------

